# RADON ZR Team 5.0 - Die ersten Kilometer



## Stef47 (14. Dezember 2013)

....so endlich ist es da 

Der Karton am Freitag nachmittag - schön geschraubt und heute morgen die erst 10km Waldautobahn.
Echt klasse Bike!!!
Langt vollkommen für den reiferen Herren.
Danke an Bike-Discount - alles pünktlich angekommen (1 Woche)
Bitte beim nächsten Mal besser verpacken.
Der Extra-Karton vom Zubehör hatte ein Loch!!

Anstonsten alles Top


----------



## omdltd (15. Dezember 2013)

Gratulation! 

Ich fahre dieses Bike mit XT Ausstattung nun auch schon drei Jahre über örtliche Trails und bin immer noch zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wie groß bist du den und für was für eine Bikegröße hast dich entschieden.
Bin 182 und weiß nicht ob ich 18 oder 20 nehmen soll. 

Gruß


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2014)

Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge ? Du liegst bestimmt genau zwischen M und L . Wenn M ist es wendig und klein, wenn L ist es gut für lange Touren und viel Strecke fahren.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. Februar 2014)

Stef47 schrieb:


> ....so endlich ist es da
> 
> Der Karton am Freitag nachmittag - schön geschraubt und heute morgen die erst 10km Waldautobahn.
> Echt klasse Bike!!!
> ...




Bitte schreibt uns an, wenn die Verpackung beschädigt ist!!! Das müssen wir dann mit der Transportfirma  - meistens DHL klären. Da haben wir keinen Einfluss drauf. Mit der Trackingnummer bekommt dann zumindest der Jongleur eine Ansage, der sich im Bike-Weitwurf geübt hat.
Die Kartonage ersetzen wir natürlich. Bitte an den Support wenden. (und viel Spass mit dem Bike)


----------



## Don.Coyote (8. Februar 2014)

@filiale
Je nach Messung so zwischen 88 und 90.
Will damit schon auch Trails fahren. Wendigkeit ist schon wichtig, aber wird auch ein Alltagsrad.
Hab schon eine E-mail an Radon geschickt. Die Antwort war anrufen, aber da werd ich jedesmal aus der Leitung geschmissen??

Kann ich den auch einfach zwei Größen bestellen und eins davon wieder zurück schicken.

Gruß


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Mit ner Wasserwaage gehts genau. Wie auch immer, ja Du könntest 2 Räder bestellen und eines davon zurückschicken (kannst 14 Tage testen). Allerdings sollte der Zustand beim zurückschicken top sein, also keine großen Gebrauchsspuren (ich denke das ist nachvollziehbar).
Aber bei 88-90 ist es definitiv ein 20". Ich bin 183 bei 89 und fahre 20". Das Problem ist die SL. Du mußt bei 88-90 den Sattel fast komplett bis zur Markierung rausziehen. Dafür bedarf es einer langen Sattelstütze. Die 18" ist zu kurz dafür. Desweiteren hättest Du dann bei 18" eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## help (8. Februar 2014)

Also kommt auch drauf an ob du das 26" oder 29"er meinst?
29er hat als 18" = 590mm OR, als 20" = 605mm
26er als 18" = 588mm OR, als 20" = 602mm

mein ZR Race in 18" hat 596mm OR + 90mm Vorbaulänge das geht noch ganz gut mit 182cm & 87cm SL...
Bei den ZR Team Modellen würde ich aber zu 20" greifen.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

2-3mm Unterschied in der Oberrohrlänge sind zu vernachlässigen. Bei 10-15mm würde ich Dir zustimmen. Es gibt ja auch noch eine gewisse Herstellungstoleranz.
Das ZR Race ist sportlich, das Team ist der Tourer. Daher würde ich beim Team mehr auf Fahrkomfort und lange Strecken achten und somit das 20" nehmen.


----------



## Don.Coyote (8. Februar 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe.
Hab es nochmals nachgemessen. Je nachdem wie stark ich die Wasserwage in den Schritt hochziehe sind es mal mehr, mal weniger cm. Nehmen wir einfach mal die Mitte mit ca. 89cm.
Ich dachte eigentlich an ein 29er, wegen dem besseren Überollverhalten.
Will mit dem Fahrrad halt auch mal bißchen auf Trails mit Bergabpassagen fahren. Denke das 29er steckt da vielleicht mehr Weg, bzw. ist angenehmer zu fahren. Gerade auch von der Geometrie find ich es passender wie das Race.
Dachte halt, dass das 18er agiler ist und somit besser für den Einsatzzweck passt?


----------



## help (8. Februar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Hilfe.
> Hab es nochmals nachgemessen. Je nachdem wie stark ich die Wasserwage in den Schritt hochziehe sind es mal mehr, mal weniger cm. Nehmen wir einfach mal die Mitte mit ca. 89cm.
> Ich dachte eigentlich an ein 29er, wegen dem besseren Überollverhalten.
> Will mit dem Fahrrad halt auch mal bißchen auf Trails mit Bergabpassagen fahren. Denke das 29er steckt da vielleicht mehr Weg, bzw. ist angenehmer zu fahren. Gerade auch von der Geometrie find ich es passender wie das Race.
> Dachte halt, dass das 18er agiler ist und somit besser für den Einsatzzweck passt?


29er passt, aber ich würde wirklich zum 20" greifen...
Ich fahre ein ZR Race 18" bei 182&87cm und kleiner sollte es nichtmehr sein. Das ZR Team hat ein kürzeres Oberrohr -> 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (10. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann wirds wohl das 29er in 20".
Wenn ich es noch wendiger haben will, dann kann ich ja noch einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen.
Hab zumindest mal gelesen, dass das noch was in Sachen Wendigkeit bringt. Was für Nachteile hab ich den dann gegenüber dem längeren Vorbau?


----------



## help (10. Februar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ok, dann wirds wohl das 29er in 20".
> Wenn ich es noch wendiger haben will, dann kann ich ja noch einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen.
> Hab zumindest mal gelesen, dass das noch was in Sachen Wendigkeit bringt. Was für Nachteile hab ich den dann gegenüber dem längeren Vorbau?


Naja die Wendigkeit würde ich eher auf den Radstand zurückführen, je kürzer desto wendiger aber dafür auf der Geraden schwächer.
Der Vorbau bestimmt eher wie agil bzw. direkt das Lenkverhalten ist. Aber so genau weiß ich das auch nicht weil ich keine 35 oder 50er Vorbauten fahre^^


----------



## Don.Coyote (11. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke für die Beratung. Letztendlich ist so ein Vorbauwechsel schnell gemacht, falls es dann in Frage kommt. Werd mich die nächste Zeit mal entscheiden ob ich zugreife.

Gruß


----------

